# Berkshire Co2 refill



## Marc1t (6 Mar 2016)

Hi
Just thought I would let you know. If anybody lives in or around Berkshire.

I was ringing around to find a source  for a 2 kg fe Co2 refill in my area & after a couple of conversations with fire extinguisher service/ refill company's, along the lines of...... It'll cost you £50 mate.
Called Berks Fire extinguisher services. They are literally 2 miles from me in Bracknell.
So if you need a refill, they will swap a 2 kg fe as long as it's not for commercial services, I.e not for use as a fire extinguisher for £10

BARGAIN !


----------



## Marc1t (6 Mar 2016)

Just an add note the extinuishers are fully serviced & in date


----------



## stu_ (6 Mar 2016)

Hi
Maybe worth adding this to this thread as well
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-refills.4258/page-9


----------



## Marc1t (6 Mar 2016)

Think I will cheers.


----------



## Steve Aspery (6 Mar 2016)

Been having a similar experience in southampton and getting all manner of daft prices quoted to me.

My job takes me to berkshire frequently so thanks for this, ill be using it!


----------



## TreatmentTom (10 Mar 2016)

Try http://www.harringtonscalorgas.co.uk/ they are based just north of Reading in Sonning Common.

I paid £70 for a 6Kg bottle (refundable) and its about £16 for a refill. Plus they will deliver/swap bottles for a charge. £2.50 I think

6Kg lasts me months. Only problem is trying to hide the bottle.


----------



## Akmaliano (18 Oct 2018)

Marc1t said:


> Hi
> Just thought I would let you know. If anybody lives in or around Berkshire.
> 
> I was ringing around to find a source  for a 2 kg fe Co2 refill in my area & after a couple of conversations with fire extinguisher service/ refill company's, along the lines of...... It'll cost you £50 mate.
> ...



mate, that's not a bargain. going rate for 2kg's is £5. I know at least 3 places in Berkshire/Hampshire where you can pick these up for a fiver


----------



## Harry H (19 Nov 2018)

Akmaliano said:


> mate, that's not a bargain. going rate for 2kg's is £5. I know at least 3 places in Berkshire/Hampshire where you can pick these up for a fiver



@Akmaliano , Can you please share the name of the companies in Hampshire? Do you know any around Farnham/Bordon? Thank you


----------



## Akmaliano (6 Dec 2018)

Harry H said:


> @Akmaliano , Can you please share the name of the companies in Hampshire? Do you know any around Farnham/Bordon? Thank you


 Sorry didn’t get a notification on this for some reason. Try Richard Thorpe fire & safety in Aldershot. Always has a few FE’s. Been his customer for a while now. Great chap. His pricing is not a ripoff.


----------



## Harry H (19 Feb 2019)

OK, I just got two 2kg bottles from Richard Thorpe in Aldershot. He was very helpful, and he has lots of 2kg and 5kg bottles. 2kg for £5, and 5kg for £10. 

His website is http://richardthorpefire.co.uk/ and if you contact him, he is happy to help, with his permission, here is his mobile number. 07860 734513.

If you are around Aldershot, Farnham, Guilford and need CO2 refill, check him out.


----------

